# Sony S570 Blue Ray player



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

A couple of months ago I took the plunge buying a BR player and joining NetFlix. 

Maybe I was expecting magic but I am not all that impressed watching BD.

Anyone else come across this and/or feel this way, also?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

You mean Blu Ray?

What's your display? How far away do you sit?


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

You're not talking about watching Netflix on the S570 are you?
It'll stream Netflix but at low resolution.

If you're talking about poor Blu-ray playback, what resolution does your HDTV report when you're playing a BD?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I have the S470... and on my 720p Plasma, Blu-Ray was good but not killer.

I have since upgraded to a pull 1080p LED system, and the Blu-Ray is crystal clear.
Very good quality at even 5ft away from the screen.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

hoophead said:


> Anyone else come across this and/or feel this way, also?


With the exception of some poorly mastered BDs I would say absolutely not. I've had BD since my first PS3 on my 720P DLP set and it looks great on that but even better on my 50" 768 Plasma and much better on my 1080p Plasma. Just like DVDs, not all BDs are created equal and some blow us away while others are just okay.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

To answer a few questions asked so far:

- Panny 42" 1080p Plasma
- I watch from 10' away
- Dont know how to get TV resolution report while playing a BD


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

can netflix stream HD or blue ray quality movies. 

If not anytalk of them offering a new service that can do that.

would having a faster connection help


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Is your TV calibrated?


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

la24philly said:


> *can netflix stream HD *or blue ray quality movies.
> 
> If not anytalk of them offering a new service that can do that.
> 
> would having a faster connection help


Yes they can and do.

Your internet speed has to be fast enough. I believe the Netflix site states 2.5 mbps or faster to stream HD.

I can stream HD from Netflix. IMO it is slightly better than DVD quality.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

hoophead said:


> To answer a few questions asked so far:
> 
> - Panny 42" 1080p Plasma
> - I watch from 10' away
> - Dont know how to get TV resolution report while playing a BD


When you first setup your BR player it will ask you to select a resolution. Did you select 1080P or source/native (Not sure what they call it)?

What video cable are you using? HDMI? This is the best option. If you're using composite or s-video you won't get HD.

Try pressing "info" or "display" on your remove to check resolution.

Good luck!


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

Hutchinshouse said:


> When you first setup your BR player it will ask you to select a resolution. Did you select 1080P or source/native (Not sure what they call it)?
> 
> What video cable are you using? HDMI? This is the best option. If you're using composite or s-video you won't get HD.
> 
> ...


More answers to my dilemma:

- TV is NOT calibrated
- Setup as 1080/24P thru the player
- Using HDMI cable


----------



## la24philly (Mar 9, 2010)

my internet is comcast high speed very fast i did a bandwidth check over 7,000.

i got the cheapest of the comcast internet speeds


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

hoophead said:


> To answer a few questions asked so far:
> 
> - Panny 42" 1080p Plasma
> - I watch from 10' away
> - Dont know how to get TV resolution report while playing a BD


You'll be hard pressed to see the benefit of Blu Ray on a 42" display from 10' away. At that distance and screen size, you'll barely be able to tell the difference between SD and HD. From 10' away, you need a minimum 55" display to notice BD, and preferably 73"


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

spartanstew said:


> You'll be hard pressed to see the benefit of Blu Ray on a 42" display from 10' away. *At that distance and screen size, you'll barely be able to tell the difference between SD and HD.* From 10' away, you need a minimum 55" display to notice BD, and preferably 73"


Spartanstew - That is silly talk. 
I can see it just fine. Thank you. Also, there are other chairs/couch that have a closer look and have the same great view of high definition that I do. And, I would have a bigger TV but with a 15x12 room anything much bigger and I would be scanning the screen. I am not going to be that guy that has a TV that is too large for the room. A 42" is what I could fit into the corner we wanted to view the set from and still is safely viewable for HD.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

hoophead said:


> Spartanstew - That is silly talk.


No, it's science.

Hopefully you didn't waste your money on a 1080p set, because you definitely can't see that from 10' away (vs 720p)


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

I guess, then, I will have to break the news to my family that we are not seeing what we thought we were seeing.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

My kids are bugging me to get Netflix Iwas going to buy a BR but if the pic quality is not good I would stream it through the Wii. What do you think?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

hoophead said:


> I guess, then, I will have to break the news to my family that we are not seeing what we thought we were seeing.


Yep, you probably should. I always try to educate my family when I learn new things.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> My kids are bugging me to get Netflix Iwas going to buy a BR but if the pic quality is not good I would stream it through the Wii. What do you think?


Not sure what you're asking. pic quality is not good on what? The picture quality of Blu Ray vs SD-DVD is like night and day as long as your screen size vs seating distance is appropriate and your display is properly calibrated.

But if you just want Netflix and already have a Wii, I'd give that a whirl.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> Not sure what you're asking. pic quality is not good on what? The picture quality of Blu Ray vs SD-DVD is like night and day as long as your screen size vs seating distance is appropriate and your display is properly calibrated.
> 
> But if you just want Netflix and already have a Wii, I'd give that a whirl.


Let me clear it up pic quality BR vs Wii not the DVD's but the streaming end of it


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hoophead said:


> I guess, then, I will have to break the news to my family that we are not seeing what we thought we were seeing.


Here's a great chart to back up Stew...who's usually right.
http://s3.carltonbale.com/resolution_chart.html


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Let me clear it up pic quality BR vs Wii not the DVD's but the streaming end of it


I don't think Wii can stream Netflix's HD titles.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> Let me clear it up pic quality BR vs Wii not the DVD's but the streaming end of it


Ah, gotcha. I have a Wii and a BD player that can stream Netflix, but haven't used that feature on either, so I don't know what the comparison would be.

I would guess, that a BD player would do it better since the Wii only outputs SD and doesn't have HDMI, but I'm not sure (don't think the Wii can do Netflix HD at all, but don't know how good Netflix HD quality is anyway).

My suggestion would just be to try it out on the Wii first. If you're happy with it, stick with it. If you feel it's lacking, look into a BD player.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> Here's a great chart to back up Stew...who's usually right.
> http://s3.carltonbale.com/resolution_chart.html


 To passify, I will go looking for a 85 incher and stand 10ft away and dream what might be if I could put it in the corner of my 12x15 room :lol:


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

hoophead said:


> To passify, I will go looking for a 85 incher and stand 10ft away and dream what might be if I could put it in the corner of my 12x15 room :lol:


As mentioned earlier, a 55"-73" will suffice at 10' away.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

spartanstew said:


> No, it's science.
> 
> Hopefully you didn't waste your money on a 1080p set, because you definitely can't see that from 10' away (vs 720p)


I would have to generally agree with that. Betting if you did know which you were being shown, you could not tell.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

Sure....


----------

